
Show HN: Beating the Turing Test - almostdigital
https://decentium.org/almstdigital/beating-the.d
======
grenoire
I had an experience like this with a stranger on
[https://sysop.chat/](https://sysop.chat/) (as seen before on HN!) where he
'emulated' a text adventure. It was quite fun to see the story he built and
the mistakes he made while typing (it's a real-time experience).

I hope to see more fun ways to communicate, like this one.

~~~
nemo1618
You might enjoy "Sleep is Death", a two-player game where you collaborate to
create a story: [http://sleepisdeath.net](http://sleepisdeath.net)

~~~
cnasc
I was just thinking about this game and couldn’t remember what it was called.
Thanks for Baader-Meinhoffing it to me

------
breck
Link to the site: [https://johan-nordberg.com/](https://johan-nordberg.com/)

The knocker alone is very impressive. Well done!

